# 29er single speed



## seanmankiw (Apr 29, 2006)

Is there such a thing as the ss 29er mtb ebike yet?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Hahaha, Picard is that you?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol here you go

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/d/santa-monica-single-speed-electric-bike/6780681270.html


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

seanmankiw said:


> Is there such a thing as the ss 29er mtb ebike yet?


:skep:

A full suspension e-bike single speed would be the pinnacle... of inefficiency.


----------

